# BIG BAD SIG CONTEST - NEW Voting!



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Due to a complete F*ck up on my part I missed an entry.

So, without further adue, here is the new voting thread for the sig contest.



*Entry 1*









*Entry 2*









*Entry 3*









*Entry 4*









*Entry 5*









*Entry 6*









*Entry 7*











I'll keep voting open until Tuesday morning or until the votes stop coming in. whichever comes first


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In love with 7. The text is amazing.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just like that, the new entry got my vote. The lighting, text.. everythings awesome.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Voted for the Cormier one, looks pretty sick. Woudla gone wit the Mitrione one as number 2.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Went with #4 the more I look at it the more I like the lighting effect on it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

For the record, I went with number 6 again, with number 7 a very close 2nd


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

vote stayed the same with 4


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

#5, I like the font used and reem is blended in well.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

#7 is my favorite.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Was between 5 and 7, went with 7, good job everyone!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Number 5.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Gonna give this another day of voting and then call the winners.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

And we have our Winners.

In 1st place, scooping the 5 mil is; Composure. Well done buddy.

In joint 2nd is myself and Toxic. Credits on the way guys.

Thanks for playing everyone 


EDIT: suppose y'all want to know who did each sig?

Entry 1 - Bknmax
Entry 2 - Leakler
Entry 3 - KRY
Entry 4 - Killstarz
Entry 5 - Toxic
Entry 6 - Steph5050
Entry 7 - Composure


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

7.

Awesome.

PS: I have an identical sig to no. 5. 
I mean...same render. :laugh: though you have to admit, that pic of the Reem is awesome.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

All well done everyone!!


----------

